# camera problem on HTC desire



## i_borisov (May 6, 2013)

Hallo people. I have HTC Desire device, which I rooted and installed CM7 stable. After installation the camera stop responding. I have to mention that fist I did a mistake and instead of bravo version I installed bravoc version, which failed to load.

Anyway after the wrong installation I did a factory reset, wipe cache, wipe davlik and a fresh install of the correcto ROM. everithing was working normal exept for the camera. I tryed installng different roms, other camera apps, formating my SD card - nothing helped. At the end I unrooted the phone and installed the official HTC Desire Android 2.3. Camera still does not respond

Unfortunatelly I did not make a backup before installation of CM7, so I cannot restore.

Do you have any suggestions?

Thank you


----------

